# Alliance broadband sucks, and I don't even have a connection yet!



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm tired of using Hathway's pathetic service. Airtel does not offer fiber in my part of the city and **** Jio! The less I say about them the better.

So I thought, let's get Alliance because they offer fiber and true unlimited plans.

I set up an installation request for yesterday, Sunday, and no one showed up. I called up their local operator and he said he'd get back to me, but nope. Also stopped picking up my phone. Today morning I called their customer care and told them that my scheduled install did not take place. They said I would get a callback, but nothing yet.

So now I'm stuck :/

PS. Single mode fiber costs Rs. 10 a metre at _retail_ rates from Indian factories, and even with installation the cost is trivial on a per km basis. So it is batshit insane a move by airtel to ignore a gentrifying area like where I live. Jio literally got permits and installed underground cables at every single street in 2018.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 9, 2020)

Did you pay anything in advance? Could be that they are delayed because of corona restrictions.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 9, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Did you pay anything in advance? Could be that they are delayed because of corona restrictions.


Nope, zero money. So I am safe on that end. However the installation was scheduled for yesterday but no one came. And not picking up the phone means they don't care.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 15, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Nope, zero money. So I am safe on that end. However the installation was scheduled for yesterday but no one came. And not picking up the phone means they don't care.


Where do you stay?
You have to contact your local cable operator(provided he is a franchisee of Alliance BB)for connection. That is how it works.
If you contact Alliance directly,they will provide you information,but can't provide netwotk connection.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 15, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Where do you stay?
> You have to contact your local cable operator(provided he is a franchisee of Alliance BB)for connection. That is how it works.
> If you contact Alliance directly,they will provide you information,but can't provide netwotk connection.


The local cable operator didn't give a ****


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 16, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The local cable operator didn't give a ****


Then better look out for Airtel,JIO,TataSky or any other well known company provider BROADBAND connection.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 16, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Then better look out for Airtel,JIO,TataSky or any other well known company provider BROADBAND connection.


Airtel isn't offering fiber in my area (bidhannagar) yet


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 16, 2021)

Damn. I can't actually accept that Kolkata being a metro city still doesn't have big ISP players like Airtel or ACT.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 16, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Damn. I can't actually accept that Kolkata being a metro city still doesn't have big ISP players like Airtel or ACT.


They have fiber in other parts of the city, just not mine.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2021)

I live in Bhubaneswar and here we have a smalltime franchisee of Alliance Broadband called SS Cablenet. 
They charged a shit load of money to set up fiber at our place, but so far I am happy with their service. Service interruptions are low, ping is good, and cost isnt that high (Around  Rs 860 for 50 mbps fully unlimited)..
Jiofiber is here in my apartment now but still I have no incentive to switch.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 16, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> They have fiber in other parts of the city, just not mine.


Oh. it sucks even more then. Sad.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 17, 2021)

I am really happy with my Excitel broadband. Provides economical 50 Mbps connection. Costs about rs 500 a month (if I pay for 3 months in advance).
They also have a good site, online ticket resolution and the service guy actually arrives quickly when raised a complaint.
To add butter on top, they are actually providing fibre optic lines, and I am planning to upgrade !!! Living in a wonderful time. 

Sorry to all those who don't have access to Excitel. My cousin lives in a "society" in Delhi, and even he's not able to find a good economical ISP. He's using Jio, and it really sucks for him (because of service).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 18, 2021)

Vyom said:


> I am really happy with my Excitel broadband. Provides economical 50 Mbps connection. Costs about rs 500 a month (if I pay for 3 months in advance).
> They also have a good site, online ticket resolution and the service guy actually arrives quickly when raised a complaint.
> To add butter on top, they are actually providing fibre optic lines, and I am planning to upgrade !!! Living in a wonderful time.
> 
> Sorry to all those who don't have access to Excitel. My cousin lives in a "society" in Delhi, and even he's not able to find a good economical ISP. He's using Jio, and it really sucks for him (because of service).


Honestly speaking, 50mbit wouldn't cut it for me :<

I was actually looking at a load balanced dual-WAN setup this time, with an aggregate bandwidth of up to 1gbit and at least 400mbit this time.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 18, 2021)

They have upto 300 mbps plans mentioned on their site. But issue is for availability for you.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 18, 2021)

Vyom said:


> They have upto 300 mbps plans mentioned on their site. But issue is for availability for you.


Ah right, they don't have any presence in Kolkata.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 18, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Honestly speaking, 50mbit wouldn't cut it for me :<
> 
> I was actually looking at a load balanced dual-WAN setup this time, with an aggregate bandwidth of up to 1gbit and at least 400mbit this time.


Did you evaluate WISHNET?
Are they providing service onto your area/neighbourhood?
They are also providing   Optical cable Fiber. Their Main office is at Golaghata stoppage,nearer to Bidhannagar. I stay in Baguiati area. One of my colleague staying at Dum Dum Cantt. area is using their service. No issues till now.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 18, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Did you evaluate WISHNET?
> Are they providing service onto your area/neighbourhood?
> They are also providing   Optical cable Fiber. Their Main office is at Golaghata stoppage,nearer to Bidhannagar. I stay in Baguiati area. One of my colleague staying at Dum Dum Cantt. area is using their service. No issues till now.


Hmm, I haven't used their services. Let me find out if they offer connections in my area.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 18, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Hmm, I haven't used their services. Let me find out if they offer connections in my area.


Yes contact them and see.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 29, 2021)

@kg11sgbg So I contacted Wishnet, and the installer whose number they gave to me forwarded my request to the installer for Alliance Broadband


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 30, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> @kg11sgbg So I contacted Wishnet, and the installer whose number they gave to me forwarded my request to the installer for Alliance Broadband


Something is wrong.
It usually never happens this way.
Some of my Friends and colleagues who took Wishnet as BB service,never ever faced such issue.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 30, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Something is wrong.
> It usually never happens this way.
> Some of my Friends and colleagues who took Wishnet as BB service,never ever faced such issue.


The Wishnet guy even called me up today to find out if I took the Alliance connection yet.

I think Wishnet does not service my area.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 1, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The Wishnet guy even called me up today to find out if I took the Alliance connection yet.
> 
> I think Wishnet does not service my area.


Actually Wishnet or Alliance won't provide service to your residence,DIRECTLY. You have to contact your local Cable guy provider(Who must be a franchisee of Wishnet OR Alliance BB).

THEN ONLY YOU CAN GO FOR A CONNECTION.

This does not happens in case of JIO,Airtel,TataSky,etc...the Giants amongst ISP in BB connection.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 1, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Actually Wishnet or Alliance won't provide service to your residence,DIRECTLY. You have to contact your local Cable guy provider(Who must be a franchisee of Wishnet OR Alliance BB).
> 
> THEN ONLY YOU CAN GO FOR A CONNECTION.
> 
> This does not happens in case of JIO,Airtel,TataSky,etc...the Giants amongst ISP in BB connection.


I meant the local cable guy whose number I got from Wishnet.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 1, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I meant the local cable guy whose number I got from Wishnet.


Yeah. Perhaps he is only attached with Alliance,so he might be insisting on Alliance BB connection. Though he may also be attached with Wishnet,since he has their number.
Clearly state him,that you want Wishnet connection.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 1, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Yeah. Perhaps he is only attached with Alliance,so he might be insisting on Alliance BB connection. Though he may also be attached with Wishnet,since he has their number.
> Clearly state him,that you want Wishnet connection.


I don't think you understood.

I called Wishnet, the company. The company gave the number of their service provider for my area.

Then I called the service provider for my area. The service provider said he's telling his guy to call me.

Then I suddenly got a call from an Alliance Broadband guy, and when I prodded further he said "Wishnet does not provide service to your area so the Wishnet guy gave me your number" and asked if I want an Alliance connection or not.

Then I got called back by the Wishnet guy if I took the connection or not...


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 1, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I don't think you understood.
> 
> I called Wishnet, the company. The company gave the number of their service provider for my area.
> 
> ...


Don't you have any local cable connection to your house? If yes,met straightway the guy who gave you the local cable connection...Else go in for a connection by Jio(Jio GigaFiber),Airtel(Airtel XtremeFiber),TataSky Net,VI(You Broadband connection),...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 1, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Don't you have any local cable connection to your house? If yes,met straightway the guy who gave you the local cable connection...Else go in for a connection by Jio(Jio GigaFiber),Airtel(Airtel XtremeFiber),TataSky Net,VI(You Broadband connection),...


Nope, we only have Tata Sky.

Airtel isn't supplying fiber here.

TataSky fiber isn't available either.

Nor are VI/You.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2021)

Then you are out of luck, move to a new apartment if internet is a priority for work purposes etc.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 1, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Nope, we only have Tata Sky.
> 
> Airtel isn't supplying fiber here.
> 
> ...


By the way,why don't you use BSNL Bharat Fibernet? It is AT LEAST available in your area.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 1, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Then you are out of luck, move to a new apartment if internet is a priority for work purposes etc.


I live in bungalow. I'm moving to a new house in the same area in a few months. Internet is kind of a priority now that I've started an e-commerce store 

However I would not live in any other part of Kolkata than where I am currently because I prefer the well-planned and suburban nature of my current place.



kg11sgbg said:


> By the way,why don't you use BSNL Bharat Fibernet? It is AT LEAST available in your area.


I don't remember a single instance where I have had good experiences with government-owned services.

Having said that, they seem to have improved their tariff structure now, although I question the rationale by which they offer 15Mbit post-FUP on a 1277-rupee connection and 4Mbit on a 1499-rupee connection.

Meh, I guess I'll look into it when I move.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2021)

I guess if you want to, you can probably set up a node near your place. It will cost a ton, but doable if you approach the primary ISP.  As your requirement is commercial, then it will make sense.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 1, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> I guess if you want to, you can probably set up a node near your place. It will cost a ton, but doable if you approach the primary ISP.  As your requirement is commercial, then it will make sense.


Oh no, I'm using remote hosting for now. There's not enough traffic to justify a dedicated line to my place just yet. And when there is I guess it would be better to get larger hosting at a DC.

Also the front-line staff don't know anything most of the time. Believe me, I've tried to get Airtel to do an in-wall installation at my new place and they didn't care, even when I offered to pay for it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 1, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Oh no, I'm using remote hosting for now. There's not enough traffic to justify a dedicated line to my place just yet. And when there is I guess it would be better to get larger hosting at a DC.
> 
> Also the front-line staff don't know anything most of the time. Believe me, I've tried to get Airtel to do an in-wall installation at my new place and they didn't care, even when I offered to pay for it.


Then it would be appropriate for you to invest here:--->

Starlink Project

As a well defined Future proof onto communication for your Business ventures,the Elon Musk company. Seems they would start next year,after Govt. Permission is granted...leaving aside the Covid-19 Fiasco...
For the time being,use JiO or Airtel or Vi 4G networks....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 2, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Then it would be appropriate for you to invest here:--->
> 
> Starlink Project
> 
> ...


I'm gonna wait for some clarity on the legal situation before spending anything on this.

Also **** 4G. It's objectively worse than even copper in Kolkata.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 2, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'm gonna wait for some clarity on the legal situation before spending anything on this.
> 
> Also **** 4G. It's objectively worse than even copper in Kolkata.


Sorry,Friend you have to wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No other option available.


----------



## ithehappy (May 31, 2021)

airtel is providing LCO based connection where I live (Uttarpara), you sure they are not providing any connection there in Bidhannagar? As long as you don't game the connection I heard is fine. Pings are bad, that's what I mean but speed is good. According to the feedback on IBF


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 31, 2021)

Before jumping onto Airtel,please get some reviews or feedback from the users of your area.
Then make a decision.
In fact except JiO GigaFiber, every ISP(Broadband) is providing LCO based connection.


----------

